# Winter Shoes & Socks



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

We're having some really unseasonal weather in the DC area, warm enough to wash the car with shorts on. I decided to put a couple coats of Klasse on the new winter wheels and then took a few shots. Here's the car in its "winter mode".


----------



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

They look nice and slick :thumbup:


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

ortoman said:


> They look nice and slick :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I like 'em. They must be new, I can't even find them on bmwwheels.com. What style # are they?


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I like 'em. They must be new, I can't even find them on bmwwheels.com. What style # are they?


M Double Spoke 164. Circle BMW shows them in their parts dept under 18" wheels.


----------

